# Squirrel hunting question



## mongo (Apr 30, 2008)

Hey folks, I've been squirrel hunting Escambia River WMA at the Quientette Boat ramp for about 5 days now and haven't seen a single squirrel. Do any of ya'll know where to access other parts of the Escambia River WMA other than the Quientette ramp? I just took my daughter for her very first hunt which I was amped as hell about. (She lives with her mom and I don't get to do a lot of special father-daughter stuff) We didn't get anything but she was just happy to be hunting. I'm not looking for any secret spots, and I'd prefer not to screw up someone that's deer hunting by walking all over their spot. I also don't have acess to a boat so I need somewhere I can park my truck and walk in with a nine year old. If any of you know of a good public place to get some squirrels I'd greatly appreciate a heads up. Thanks in advance!


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Unfortunately I can't help you with the Escambia River but if you wanted to hunt the choctawhatchee I got some spots for yall. PM me if I can be of help.


----------



## Liquid Medication (Jun 2, 2008)

go to webs landing on escambia, park and walk south. if you need directions shoot me a pm. ryan


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

You can also go up Hwy 29 to McDavid. There is a Management sign just past one of the bridges. You can access it too.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Mongo, hunt Blackwater instead. much easier to access and tons of squirrels. Or hunt Perdido River WMA. Both hold lots of tree rats.


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

Perdido River is Quota hunt for archery, general gun, and muzzeloader. Check on Small game before you get yourself in a pickle.


----------



## mongo (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks guys, I appreciate all the help. I'll let ya'll know how we do.


----------



## Nicevilleski (Apr 2, 2008)

I second Choctawhatchee...


----------



## love to hog hunt (Nov 1, 2009)

BLACKWATER HAS A LOT OF GOOD SPOTS BUT I BELIVE YOU HAVE TO HAVE A QUOTA RIGHT NOW CHECK WITH FWC:thumbup:


----------



## BUCK CHASER 09 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Blackwater Small Game November 13 - March 6 You may need a quota from January 17 tru February 2, Hope this may help you, so you and the little one can get yall some tree rats, ant nothing like taking a little one to the wood to hunt and not seeing anything. GOOD LUCK*


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Go to cotton lake and park before you get to the camp ground and there are a few good places walking down the trails also just after you pass the mcdavid fire house there is a place called little williams i believe it is pretty easy to access. I do second perdido river if it is not a quota right now. best scouting tool in the last 50 years for someone that works to much scout is google maps!


----------



## mongo (Apr 30, 2008)

I've been going to Cotton Lake the past few days as well but it has been slow. Part of the issue is that since this is my daughter's first hunting experience, I'm having to teach her how to walk quietly and sit still and listen. Poor thing has a hard time going more than two or three minutes without talking lol. She's taking to it very well though and I expect results soon! There is definatley more food supply and cover at cotton lake than at the Quientette launch site. Thanks again to everyone for all the help:thumbsup:


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Another suggestion is to borrow a canoe and float the river. This allows you to cover a lot of ground, enjoy the scenery, and keeps your little one busy while looking for rats. Just paddle upstream then float down.


----------

